# Feral burms causing problems in the Everglades



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/science/10/22...dise/index.html

-PK


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I read another one this morning in the Saltwater Sportsman, indo-pacific lionfish are multiplying in the waters off of North Carolina, these are released aquarium fish. Is causing impact off of coast, never heard of non-native salterwater species causing problems.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

> "It's against the law, it's bad for the animal and for native wildlife. If you no longer want the animal, find an alternative,"


Its funny how people cant understand this concept.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Damn, that's amazing.

I shouldn't be surprised though. South Florida has always had a large population of introduced species. When I was in Miami I saw a big, bright geen anole-like lizard that passer-bys called a "Iguana", but it was probably a Cuban Anole.

The canals are loaded with Central and South American cichlids.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> Damn, that's amazing.
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised though. South Florida has always had a large population of introduced species. When I was in Miami I saw a big, bright geen anole-like lizard that passer-bys called a "Iguana", but it was probably a Cuban Anole.
> 
> The canals are loaded with Central and South American cichlids.


 Down at Boca Grande Pass the iguanas are basically a pest, they are everywhere :nod:


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

not cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it sucks how a few people can destroy so much so easily


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bad situation, but NOT exactly Guam part two. Guam never had snakes and is a pacific island. Not that this isn't serious...

[/QUOTE]Biologists say that alligators will help limit the population of pythons in the Everglades.


> Yeah right.... like the crocs do in their native land.... HA!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thats what I was thinking. The best awnsir is probably a KOS law pertaining to them. We have several of them up here that pertain to invasive/non-native fish in our waterways. Catch a pike kill it. Catch a crappie kill it.....walleye, perch and even in some boddies of water bass. This effort has provided us with little sucsess. I seriously wounder if it would work with snakes? It's a shame to resort to that but is there anouther viable alternative to it? Trap them? Sterilize? (how do you pay for that?) Hope the population dosn't explode and ignore the problem untill after they are strongly previlant and feeding on sensative critters in discriminetly? People just don't think ahead or don't give a damn...."I'll let this go here no one else would ever do something like that so no problem"...yeah right


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

"The canals are loaded with Central and South American cichlids. "

i dont mean to be an asshole...but thats pretty cool. there arent any sweet fish like that anywhere in the u.s.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

It sucks....but its that or a suffering animal, its hard to choose between two evils


----------

